# gourmet = εκλεκτοφάγος



## nickel (May 9, 2009)

Στο κείμενο που έγραψε ο Χρίστος Ζουράρις στην Καθημερινή με παρέπεμψε ένα καλό πουλάκι για να δω την «περίπυστη θεωρία» (περίπυστος = περίφημος), αλλά εμένα το μάτι έπεσε στον *εκλεκτοφάγο*.

Το άρθρο είναι παρουσίαση της ελληνικής μετάφρασης τού _Physiologie du goût_ του Μπριγιά-Σαβαρέν (με ενωτικό, παρακαλώ). Αν δεν έχετε ακούσει το όνομα του Γάλλου γαστρονόμου και συγγραφέα της Φυσιολογίας της γεύσης, το σαβαρέν σας θα το έχετε φάει πάντως. 


Ας δούμε μερικούς γαστρονομικούς όρους, σύμφωνα με την ιεραρχία της γαστρονομίας.

*gastronome*
Η *γαστρονομία* είναι ελληνικότατη λέξη (τίτλος ενότητας του ποιήματος _Ηδυπάθεια_, με γαστρονομικό περιεχόμενο, που έγραψε κάποιος Αρχέστρατος και μέρος του οποίου διέσωσε ο Αθήναιος στον _Δειπνοσοφιστή_). Πήρε τη λέξη μετά ο Γάλλος Berchoux, την έκανε τίτλο δικού του ποιήματος (_La Gastronomie_) και η λέξη ξαναμπήκε στις γλώσσες για να δηλώσει την τέχνη της υψηλής μαγειρικής και της απόλαυσης του καλού φαγητού. Με την επιστροφή της στην Ελλάδα, η _γαστρονομία_ κουβάλησε τον _γαστρονόμο_ και το επίθετο _γαστρονομικός_. Ο γαστρονόμος βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της γαστρονομικής ιεραρχίας.





*gourmet*
ο *καλοφαγάς*, ο *γκουρμέ* (κοινώς ο *γκουρμές*) και, τώρα, ο *εκλεκτοφάγος* (ο πρωτολογισμός, σύμφωνα με τον Ζουράρι, ανήκει στη Σεσίλ Μαργέλου).

*epicure*
Ο _επικούρειος_, ο _ευδαιμονιστής_, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια γενικότερη φιλοσοφία για τη ζωή (pig philosophy, η φιλοσοφία του γουρουνιού, κατά τον Καρλάιλ). Αλλά στα αγγλικά έχει πρωτίστως τη σημασία του *εκλεκτοφάγου* (πρέπει να βάλω όλες τις πτώσεις του νεολογισμού, για τις αναζητήσεις του Γκουγκλ).

*gourmand*
Ο *γαστρίμαργος*. Εδώ μπερδεύουν τα πράγματα, και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. _Μάργος_ ήταν ο άπληστος στα αρχαία και ο *γαστρίμαργος*, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, είναι ο λαίμαργος, ο φαγάς, ο κοιλιόδουλος, ο λιχούδης. Στα αγγλικά ο _gourmand_ ήταν συνώνυμο του _glutton_, αλλά συχνά χρησιμοποιείται και σαν συνώνυμο του _gourmet_, οπότε προσοχή στη σημασία που έχει στο κείμενο. Πάντως, ίσως από μεταφραστική επιρροή, ο _γαστρίμαργος_ και, κυρίως, το επίθετο _γαστριμαργικός_ χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά με θετική σημασία.
(Trivia: Οι Γάλλοι διαμαρτύρονται που η λίστα της Καθολικής εκκλησίας με τα επτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _gourmandise_ για τη λαιμαργία και ζητούν να αντικατασταθεί από την _gloutonnerie_.)

*glutton*
Ο *φαγάς*, όχι ο _καλοφαγάς_. Ο *κοιλιόδουλος*, ο *λαίμαργος*. Εδώ ξεκαθαρίζουν τα πράγματα. Εδώ πια φτάσαμε στη φιλοσοφία του γουρουνιού. Βλέπε και _Επτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα_. Ή απλώς το _Seven_. (Αν και υπάρχει και η ακόμα πλησιέστερη στο γουρούνι κατηγορία του _greedy pig_, του _greedy-guts_, γαλλιστί _goinfre_.)


Στο συναφές λεξιλόγιο θα πρέπει να δούμε και τις παρακάτω λέξεις:

*food (and wine) connoisseur*
Ο *γευσιγνώστης*. Και ο _wine connoisseur_, _οινογνώστης_ (αν θέλετε να εξειδικεύσετε). Αυτός το έχει κάνει επάγγελμα. (Αλλά δεν μου μίλησαν αρκετά νωρίς γι' αυτό, στον επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό.)

*foodie*
Ο *καλοφαγάς*. Προτείνω να πάρουμε τον όρο από τον _gourmet_ και να τον δώσουμε στον αγγλικό νεολογισμό.

*bon vivant, bon viveur*
Ο *καλοζωιστής*. Το σωστό γαλλικό είναι το πρώτο, το _bon vivant_, αλλά εμείς προτιμήσαμε το λάθος: _*μπον βιβέρ*_.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2009)

Για τις διαφορές στις σημασίες των αγγλικών λέξεων:

_Cassell Guide to Related Words_

*gastronome gourmet gourmand glutton*

These nouns refer to people who have an intense interest in food.
*Gourmet* indicates someone who is a connoisseur of good cooking and is knowledgeable and discriminating about food preparation and service. _Gourmet_ suggests a taste for elegance and a concern for all aspects of the ritual of dining, including the selection of foods and wines that are thought to harmonize with each other: _as much a gourmet of Indian as of Mexican or Chinese cuisine; thinking to pass himself off as a gourmet by criticizing the modest rose she had chosen to accompany their dinner_.

*Gastronome* is a more formal substitute for _gourmet_ but, if anything, suggests even more knowledge about everything pertaining to food: _expatiating like a true gastronome on the effect to be obtained by spicing the dish with marjoram instead of thyme_.

*Gourmand* suggests someone for whom the eating of food itself is the primary interest. Although the _gourmand_ may appreciate good cooking, he or she judges this more by its taste than by the canon of rules and regulations to which the gourmet or gastronome may be privy. [_Some wives treat their husbands like gourmets only to find them responding like gourmands. A gourmand must have originated the notion that the proof of the pudding is in the eating_.]

*Glutton* is in sharp contrast to all these nouns by suggesting a person totally indifferent to the fine points of cooking and perhaps even to the taste of food. The main emphasis is on insatiable appetite and the devouring of food in great quantities:_ food so tasteless and ill-prepared that it could appeal only to a starving man or a glutton_. Glutton is often used with humorous intention to describe an insatiable craving for a particular food: _hot spells that turn some of us into gluttons for icecream_.​

_Webster’s New Dictionary of Synonyms_

*Epicure, gourmet, gourmand, glutton, bon vivant, gastronome* mean one who takes pleasure in eating and drinking.

An *epicure* is one who is choice and fastidious while at the same time voluptuous in enjoyment of food and drink; the term is also applied to a connoisseur in an art involving both feasting and delicacy of taste <I am become a perfect epicure in reading; plain beef or solid mutton will never do — Goldsmith> <an epicure in many of the delights of the senses — Canby>.

A *gourmet* is a connoisseur in delicate or exotic dishes, liquors, and wines; the term carries as its distinctive connotation the savoring as of each morsel of food or sip of wine, and the power to distinguish delicate differences in flavor or quality <the most finished gourmet of my acquaintance — Thackeray> <eating habits … of a determined gourmet, verging at times on those of a gourmand — Kahn).

*Gourmand* implies less fastidiousness and less discernment than _gourmet_, but it suggests a hearty interest in and enjoyment of good food and drink rather than, as _glutton_ does, greedy and voracious eating and drinking <I dare say, their table is always good, for the Landgrave is a gourmand — Chesterfield> <youth is a gourmand when it cannot be a gourmet — _McClure's Mag_.> <it would be difficult to determine whether they were most to be distinguished as gluttons or epicures; for they were, at once, dainty and voracious, understood the right and the wrong of every dish, and alike emptied the one and the other — Burney>.

*Bon vivant* differs little from _gourmand_ except in its stronger connotation of a lively or spirited enjoyment of the pleasures of the table, especially in the company of others <the Major was somewhat of a bon vivant, and his wine was excellent — Scott> <he was also a bon vivant, a diner-out, and a storyteller — _Fraser's Mag_.>

*Gastronome* is equivalent to _epicure_, with perhaps greater stress on expert knowledge and appreciation of fine food and wine and of the ritual of preparation and serving of them <a conversation on the mysteries of the table, which … a modern gastronome might have listened to with pleasure — Scott>.​


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2009)

Γράφει στη βιβλιοπαρουσίαση ο Ζουράρις για τους είκοσι αφορισμούς που προτάσσει ο Μπριγιά-Σαβαρέν στο βιβλίο του. Τους παραθέτω στα γαλλικά και σε αγγλική μετάφραση. Για την ελληνική μετάφραση θα πρέπει να αγοράσετε το βιβλίο (εκδόσεις Στοχαστής).

*APHORISMES DU PROFESSEUR
POUR SERVIR DE PROLÉGOMÈNES A SON OUVRAGE ET DE BASE ÉTERNELLE A LA SCIENCE*


I. L’univers n’est rien que par la vie, et tout ce qui vit se nourrit.
II. Les animaux se repaissent; l’homme mange; l’homme d’esprit seul sait manger.
III. La destinée des nations dépend de la manière dont elles se nourrissent.
IV. Dis-moi ce que tu manges, je te dirai ce que tu es.
V. Le Créateur, en obligeant l’homme à manger pour vivre, l’y invite par l’appétit, et l’en récompense par le plaisir.
VI. La gourmandise est un acte de notre jugement, par lequel nous accordons la préférence aux choses qui sont agréables au goût sur celles qui n’ont pas cette qualité.
VII. Le plaisir de la table est de tous les âges, de toutes les conditions, de tous les pays et de tous les jours; il peut s’associer à tous les autres plaisirs, et reste le dernier pour nous consoler de leur perte.
VIII. La table est le seul endroit où l’on ne s’ennuie jamais pendant la première heure.
IX. La découverte d’un mets nouveau fait plus pour le bonheur du genre humain que la découverte d’une étoile.
X. Ceux qui s’indigèrent ou qui s’enivrent ne savent ni boire ni manger.
XI. L’ordre des comestibles est des plus substantiels aux plus légers.
XII. L’ordre des boissons est des plus tempérées aux plus fumeuses et aux plus parfumées.
XIII. Prétendre qu’il ne faut pas changer de vins est une hérésie; la langue se sature; et après le troisième verre, le meilleur vin n’éveille plus qu’une sensation obtuse.
XIV. Un dessert sans fromage est une belle à qui il manque un oeil.
XV. On devient cuisinier, mais on naît rôtisseur.
XVI. La qualité la plus indispensable du cuisinier est l’exactitude: elle doit être aussi celle du convié.
XVII. Attendre trop longtemps un convive retardataire est un manque d’égards pour tous ceux qui sont présents.
XVIII. Celui qui reçoit ses amis et ne donne aucun soin personnel au repas qui leur est préparé, n’est pas digne d’avoir des amis.
XIX. La maîtresse de la maison doit toujours s’assurer que le café est excellent; et le maître, que les liqueurs sont de premier choix.
XX. Convier quelqu’un, c’est se charger de son bonheur pendant tout le temps qu’il est sous notre toit.


I. The universe would be nothing were it not for life, and all that lives must be fed.
II. Animals fill themselves; man eats. The man of mind alone knows how to eat.
III. The destiny of nations depends on the manner in which they are fed.
IV. Tell me what kind of food you eat, and I will tell you what kind of man you are.
V. The Creator, when he obliges man to eat, invites him to do so by appetite, and rewards him by pleasure.
VI. Gourmandise is an act of our judgment, in obedience to which, we grant a preference to things which are agreeable, over those which have not that quality.
VII. The pleasure of the table belongs to all ages, to all conditions, to all countries, and to all eras; it mingles with all other pleasures, and remains at last to console us for their departure.
VIII. The table is the only place where one does not suffer from ennui during the first hour.
IX. The discovery of a new dish confers more happiness on humanity than the discovery of a new star.
X. Those persons who suffer from indigestion, or who become drunk, are utterly ignorant of the true principles of eating and drinking.
XI. The order of food is from the most substantial to the lightest.
XII. The order of drinking is from the mildest to the most foamy and perfumed.
XIII. To say that we should not change our drinks is a heresy; the tongue becomes saturated, and after the third glass yields but an obtuse sensation.
XIV. A dessert without cheese is like a beautiful woman who has lost an eye.
XV. A cook may be taught, but a man who can roast, is born with the faculty.
XVI. The most indispensable quality of a good cook is promptness. It should also be that of the guests.
XVII. To wait too long for a dilatory guest, shows disrespect to those who are punctual.
XVIII. He who receives friends and pays no attention to the repast prepared for them, is not fit to have friends.
XIX. The mistress of the house should always be certain that the coffee be excellent; the master that his liquors be of the first quality.
XX. To invite a person to your house is to take charge of his happiness as long as he be beneath your roof.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...τους είκοσι αφορισμούς που προτάσσει ο Μπριγιά-Σαβαρέν στο βιβλίο του.
> 
> XIV. A dessert without cheese is like a beautiful woman who has lost an eye.
> XV. A cook may be taught, but a man who can roast, is born with the faculty.
> ...


*Ούτε εμένα!* 

Έξυπνοι οι αφορισμοί του Μπριγιά-Σαβαρέν! 
κάποιους είχα διαβάσει ή ακούσει, αποσπασματικά όμως· ευχαριστώ.
Δεν έχω χρόνο, αλλά κοντοστέκομαι στους παραπάνω τρεις: στον 14ο για προσωπικούς λόγους διόλου ευνόητους, στον 15ο επειδή είναι προφανής σε όλους τους _μερακλήδες_ σαρκοφάγους (και μου αρέσει αυτή η χρήση του _faculty_) και στον 20ό γιατί, αντικαθιστώντας το _is to_ με _and_, ο αφορισμός γίνεται εύστοχος ορισμός των _φιλοξενώ_ και _entertain guests_ και φέρνει στο νου ευτυχισμένες στιγμές...


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

Nickel, δηλαδή τη λέξη _εκλεκτοφάγος _την προτείνεις αντί για τη λέξη _γκουρμέ _ή _καλοφαγάς_; Γιατί εμένα μου φέρνει στο νου κάποιον που τρώει εκλεκτούς, όχι εκλεκτά φαγητά (όπως 'τουρκοφάγος' 'κομμουνιστοφάγος' κλπ.). Βλέπω στο αντίστροφο λεξικό της Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό των σε -φάγος είναι συνήθως ουσιαστικό. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και εξαιρέσεις (μοναχοφάγος, αυτός που τρώει μόνος του, υποθέτω, όχι αυτός που τρώει μοναχούς) αλλά πάλι δεν μου ταιριάζει για κάποιον που απολαμβάνει το φαγητό (μπορεί να φταίει και το ίδιο το 'φάγος').


----------



## Count Baltar (May 10, 2009)

anef said:


> Nickel, δηλαδή τη λέξη _εκλεκτοφάγος _την προτείνεις αντί για τη λέξη _γκουρμέ _ή _καλοφαγάς_; Γιατί εμένα μου φέρνει στο νου κάποιον που τρώει εκλεκτούς, όχι εκλεκτά φαγητά (όπως 'τουρκοφάγος' 'κομμουνιστοφάγος' κλπ.). Βλέπω στο αντίστροφο λεξικό της Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό των σε -φάγος είναι συνήθως ουσιαστικό. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και εξαιρέσεις (μοναχοφάγος, αυτός που τρώει μόνος του, υποθέτω, όχι αυτός που τρώει μοναχούς) αλλά πάλι δεν μου ταιριάζει για κάποιον που απολαμβάνει το φαγητό (μπορεί να φταίει και το ίδιο το 'φάγος').



Ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω ακριβώς τα ίδια... Με μια πιο θριλερωτή προσέγγιση, αλλά δεν πειράζει.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Άμα δεν σας αρέσει το _εκλεκτοφάγος_, τότε πείτε το _εκλεκτοφαγάς_, κατ' αναλογίαν προς το _καλοφαγάς_: ‘ο τα εκλεκτά εδέσματα τρώγων’…


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Anef και τον Κόμη.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Τώρα πρόσεξα το _μοναχοφάγος_. Εγώ πάντα _μοναχοφαγάς_ ήξερα και διάβαζα, πρώτη φορά ακούω τον ‘μοναχοφάγο’.

Και πάλι, τι πα να πει ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό των σε _-φάγος_ είναι ουσιαστικό; Δηλαδή τα _εκλεκτά_ είναι επίθετο και ο _εκλεκτός_ είναι ουσιαστικό;


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

@ Count Baltar: κρίμα που σ' το χάλασα...
@ EpsilonSigma: το _μοναχοφάγος _το βρήκα στο λεξικό της Αναστασιάδη, εγώ το ξέρω _μοναχοφάης_. Βέβαια με το Βατοπέδι και όλα αυτά, και την άλλη σημασία δεν την αποκλείω:) 
Το _εκλεκτός _το εννοώ ουσιαστικοποιημένο, πώς λέμε οι Αδιάφθοροι;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Οπότε, ομοιώς τα _εκλεκτά_ μπορούμε να τα θεωρήσουμε ως ουσιαστικοποιημένα —«τα εκλεκτά» = «τα εκλεκτά εδέσματα».


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά ένα ουσιαστικοποιημένο _οι εκλεκτοί _αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα σε ανθρώπους, ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς. Ενώ ένα ουσιαστικοποιημένο _τα εκλεκτά _ νομίζω πως δεν σε παραπέμπει αναγκαστικά σε εδέσματα (μπορεί ας πούμε να πρόκειται για _παιδάκια_, όχι για _παϊδάκια_:))


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Εντάξει, αν το βλέπεις έτσι…
Αλλά τότε, το _καλοφαγάς_ (κατ' αναλογίαν προς το οποίο πρότεινα το _εκλεκτοφαγάς_) γιατί να σημαίνει αυτόν που τρώει τα ‘καλά (εδέσματα)’ και όχι αυτόν που τρώει τον ‘καλό’ (ως ουσιαστικοποιημένο σημαίνει τον ‘αγαπημένο’, τον ερωτικό σύντροφο) ή αυτόν που τρώει τους …κάλους;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 10, 2009)

Νέο αδιέξοδο, λοιπόν.

Διότι αν εγώ γράψω γκουρμές (το οποίο κλίνεται και υπέροχα) και ο επιμελητής μου το διορθώσει εκλεκτοφάγος, θα γίνει της Κορέας. 

Ομοίως, αν είμαι εγώ ο επιμελητής και δω "εκλεκτοφάγος" θα το γυρίσω πίσω με την ευγενική παρατήρηση "Θες να πεις γκουρμές, ε;" (κι αυτά επειδή είμαι καλός, διαλλακτικός και ευγενικός άνθρωπος).

@έψιλον σίγμα, το καλοφαγάς υπάρχει ήδη στο λεξιλόγιο και ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2009)

Το "εκλεκτοφάγος" το βρίσκω αποτυχημένο. Ο λόγος που φτιάχτηκε όμως, είναι απλός. Το "καλοφαγάς" έχει παραλαϊκέψει, κι ένας νεόπλουτος δεν μπορεί να λέγεται έτσι. Οπότε η ανάγκη για νεολογισμό.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Ναι, ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχει ο καλοφαγάς στο λεξιλόγιο και ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει, θα μπορέσει ο αναγνώστης χωρίς πολλά-πολλά να συνάξει την σημασία του «εκλεκτοφαγά» ως εκείνου που τρώει *τα* εκλεκτά εδέσματα και όχι τους εκλεκτούς…

Άλλωστε, είναι η αμεσότερη ερμηνεία. Πρώτα θα προστρέξει σε αυτήν ο αναγνώστης και κατόπιν στην ερμηνεία που είναι έξω από την κουλτούρα του —δεν είμαστε κατά κυριολεξίαν ανθρωποφάγοι, έτσι;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Και ναι, κ. Σαραντάκο, γι’ αυτό δημιουργήθηκε ο νεολογισμός αυτός. Δεν χρειάζεται να τον καταδικάσουμε. Δεν οδηγείται σε έκρηξη το σημειωτικό σύστημα της γλώσσας με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Αν εμμείνουμε στο «καλοφαγάς», τότε χάνουμε σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο —χάνουμε ακριβώς αυτήν την σνομπαρία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 10, 2009)

Οκέι, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το "εκλεκτοφάγος" το βρίσκω αποτυχημένο. Ο λόγος που φτιάχτηκε όμως, είναι απλός. Το "καλοφαγάς" έχει παραλαϊκέψει, κι ένας νεόπλουτος δεν μπορεί να λέγεται έτσι. Οπότε η ανάγκη για νεολογισμό.



Ακριβώς αυτό το κενό δεν καλύπτει ο _γκουρμέ/ές_; Αυτή την εντύπωση είχα. Μήπως δηλαδή το κενό που καλύπτεται με τον _εκλεκτοφαγά/φάγο _δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά το ότι ο _γκουρμές _δεν είναι αρκετά γαλανόλευκος;


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Εντάξει, αν το βλέπεις έτσι…
> Αλλά τότε, το _καλοφαγάς_ (κατ' αναλογίαν προς το οποίο πρότεινα το _εκλεκτοφαγάς_) γιατί να σημαίνει αυτόν που τρώει τα ‘καλά (εδέσματα)’ και όχι αυτόν που τρώει τον ‘καλό’ (ως ουσιαστικοποιημένο σημαίνει τον ‘αγαπημένο’, τον ερωτικό σύντροφο) ή αυτόν που τρώει τους …κάλους;



Γιατί (πάντα με επιφύλαξη) στο λεξικό της Αναστασιάδη, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των σε 
-φάγος έχει πρώτο συνθετικό ουσιαστικό (άρα ίσως αυτό θα περιμέναμε κι από μια καινούρια λέξη). Στα σε -φαγάς τα πράγματα είναι μάλλον μοιρασμένα, και αν δούμε τις λέξεις μία-μία, ουσιαστικά μόνο το _καλοφαγάς _χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως, όλες οι άλλες είναι σπανιότατες (οικοπεδοφαγάς, ξενοφαγάς). Άρα η δική σου πρόταση (εκλεκτοφαγάς) ίσως να είναι λογικότερη. Αλλά πάλι, δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω το νόημα ύπαρξης της λέξης. Καλή της τύχη όμως:)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2009)

Περίμενα τις αντιδράσεις, γι’ αυτό σε θεματικό νήμα έβαλα την πρόκληση στον τίτλο (όχι πως είναι η πρώτη φορά). Προφανώς οι Έλληνες φίλοι του καλού φαγητού δεν μπορούν να αρκεστούν σε περιγραφή με λέξη που τελειώνει σε –άς! Ούτε καν _καλόφαγος_! Όσο για τον _γκουρμέ_, τον στραπατσάρισε κι αυτόν ο εξελληνισμός, με τις _γκουρμεδιές_ και τους _γκουρμέδες_, λες κι είναι _μεντεσέδες_. Οπότε, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με γαστρονομία, ναι, χρειαζόταν λέξη που θα μπορούσε να σταθεί επάξια δίπλα σ’ έναν Μπριγιά-Σαβαρέν (με ενωτικό). Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε απλοί καλοφαγάδες (μέχρι και σαβουροφάγοι), δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αυτές τις λεπταίσθητες διακρίσεις, όπως δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα μερλό και ένα καμπερνέ σοβινιόν. Ο πρωτολογισμός _εκλεκτοφάγος_ ανέβηκε εδώ για όσους επιθυμούν να αναδύονται από το γραπτό τους τα φίνα αρώματα και οι γεύσεις της υψηλής γαστρονομίας.

Μετά απ’ όλα αυτά, ο _εκλεκτοφαγάς_ απορρίπτεται μετά πολλών επαίνων. Αποτελεί κραυγαλέα αντίφαση, φρικτό οξύμωρο που αντιβαίνει σε όλη την προσπάθεια που περιγράφτηκε πιο πάνω. Βεβαίως, δεν περίμενα να γίνει άμεσα κατανοητός ο όρος, όταν σας κάνει να σκεφτείτε λέξεις όπως ο _τουρκοφάγος_! Αλλά θα την καταλάβουν οι αβροδίαιτοι.

:)


----------



## anef (May 10, 2009)

Σωστά, τι να καταλάβουμε εμείς της πλέμπας από εκλεκτοφαγία. Αν είμαστε και γυναίκες δε, καλύτερα ας τ' αφήσουμε. Η _καλοφαγού _να πεις; Η _εκλεκτοφάγα_; (Ξέρω, ξέρω η _εκλεκτοφάγος γυνή _θα έλεγε ο Ζουράρης) Η _γυναίκα γκουρμέ_; Μπρρρ...


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2009)

anef said:


> θα έλεγε ο Ζουράρης


«Ζουράρις», παρακαλώ. Όλα έχουν τη σημασία τους!


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Και ναι, κ. Σαραντάκο, γι’ αυτό δημιουργήθηκε ο νεολογισμός αυτός. Δεν χρειάζεται να τον καταδικάσουμε. Δεν οδηγείται σε έκρηξη το σημειωτικό σύστημα της γλώσσας με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Αν εμμείνουμε στο «καλοφαγάς», τότε χάνουμε σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο —χάνουμε ακριβώς αυτήν την σνομπαρία στην οποία αναφέρεσαι.



Μα, αν τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε αγαπητέ ΕψιλονΣίγμα(*) τότε εντασσόμαστε στη νεόπλουτη σνομπαρία, όχι; Άλλοι πετάνε τη σκούφια τους γι' αυτό, άλλοι όχι. Εγώ όχι κι έγραψα τη γνώμη μου.

(*) Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε συστηθεί και δεν είναι σωστό εγώ να σας αποκαλώ με το... χμ.... οθονώνυμό σας κι εσείς με το επώνυμό μου, έτσι; Διορθώστε με αν έχουμε συστηθεί, αλλιώς σας παρακαλώ να μην χρησιμοποιείτε επώνυμο εφόσον εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2009)

sarant said:


> (*) Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε συστηθεί και δεν είναι σωστό εγώ να σας αποκαλώ με το... χμ.... οθονώνυμό σας κι εσείς με το επώνυμό μου, έτσι; Διορθώστε με αν έχουμε συστηθεί, αλλιώς σας παρακαλώ να μην χρησιμοποιείτε επώνυμο εφόσον εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο.


Είχαμε ζητήσει, όταν ήταν νιάτο νεογέννητο ακόμα το φόρουμ, να μη χρησιμοποιούμε άλλα ονόματα εκτός από τα χρηστώνυμα που επιλέγουν οι χρήστες. Ας το ξαναπούμε, να το μαθαίνουν και οι καινούργιοι.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

Δεν είπα να το χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς. Αλλά και η νεόπλουτη σνομπαρία έχει δικαίωμα στην γλώσσα και στην χρήση της κατά το δοκούν προς τους δικούς της σκοπούς. Άμα έτσι τους αρέσει εμείς γιατί να φέρουμε αντίρρηση; Μόνο όσοι έχουμε βιβλιοθήκες με βιβλία που *όντως *έχουμε διαβάσει (ήτοι δεν έχουμε αγοράσει τις βιβλιοθήκες μαζί με τα βιβλία κοψοχρονιά για να φαίνεται ότι είμαστε μορφωμένοι) δικαιούμαστε να ομιλούμε περί γλώσσας και να πλάθουμε νεολογισμούς;

ΥΓ.: «Οθονώνυμο»; Μέσω απλοποιήσεως μπορεί να γίνει και «οθώνυμο» (κατά, π.χ., την απλοποίηση του «μορφοφωνολογία» σε «μορφωνολογία»)…


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> τα χρηστώνυμα



Εάν user name = χρηστώνυμο, τότε user surname = χρηστεπώνυμο; Ευλόγησον…


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Εάν user name = χρηστώνυμο, τότε user surname = χρηστεπώνυμο; Ευλόγησον…


Έρχεσαι δεύτερος, αν και όχι καταϊδρωμένος.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=25687#post25687


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε απλοί καλοφαγάδες (μέχρι και σαβουροφάγοι), δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αυτές τις λεπταίσθητες διακρίσεις


ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε ούτε μονοφαγάδες.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Αν αποκαλέσουμε κάποιον _Λούκουλο_, η αντιστοίχιση είναι με το _gourmet_, το _epicure_, το _gourmand_ ή το _glutton_; :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 11, 2009)

Φτάνω καθυστερημένος στη συζήτησή σας λόγω εξαντλητικού προγράμματος κατά το ΣΚ, επιτρέψτε μου όμως να καταθέσω κάποιες σκέψεις και προβληματισμούς...

Από άποψη σχηματισμού, το "εκλεκτοφάγος" δεν μου φαίνεται καταρχήν προβληματικό, έχουμε άλλωστε και τους "λωτοφάγους"· εντούτοις, από άποψη σημασιολογικής πληρότητας διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι λόγω ιδιαίτερης σημασιολογικής φόρτισης δεν θα ήταν και τόσο άσχημο να μην μεταφράζαμε καθόλου τον όρο και να αφήναμε τον γκουρμέ ως έχει (κατά προτίμιση άκλιτο, αλλά αν ο Count Baltar επιμένει διαφορετικά pas de problème). Αν πάλι θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε μετάφραση, ο "γευσιγνώστης" μου φαίνεται πιο εύστοχος όρος (κι ακόμη πιο κυριλέ αν ο στόχος είναι η ελαφρώς - ή βαρέως - σνομπ διαφοροποίηση των γκουρμέ/ γκουρμέδων από τον απλό λαό).

@zaz: ο Λούκουλλος είναι ακόμη ένας αδικημένος της Ιστορίας. Εξαιρετικά "Σπαρτιάτης" ως προς τις συνήθειες της ζωής του (και με αντίστοιχα αυστηρή συμπεριφορά προς τους στρατιώτες του, πράγμα που του στοίχισε ως προς τη δημοφιλία του και απέβη μοιραίο για την πολιτική του σταδιοδρομία) και απολύτως επιτυχημένος ως στρατιωτικός ηγέτης υπήρξε το θύμα των μηχανορραφιών του Πομπηϊου και της συνακόλουθης δυσφήμισης: αντί να μείνει στην Ιστορία ως ο στρατηγός που συνέτριψε έναν από τους πιο επικίνδυνους εχθρούς της Ρώμης (τον Μιθριδάτη τον 6ο τον Ευπάτορα), καταγράφηκε απλώς σαν ένας gourmand ή glutton. Τί να πει βέβαια και ο Επίκουρος που ταυτίστηκε με τις ηδονές όπως τις εννοούμε εμείς, ενώ πρέπει να ήταν μια από τις πιο λιτοδίαιτες και καρτερικές ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις. 

ΥΓ Προς επίρρωση των απόψεών μου ορκίζομαι ότι γνωρίζω καλά να διακρίνω μεταξύ Μερλό και Καμπερνέ Σωβινιόν, αλλά και μεταξύ άλλων πιο ασυνήθιστων ποικιλιών.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

Ο Ζουράρις χρησιμοποίησε τον πρωτολογισμό για να αποδώσει στα ελληνικά τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του Μαρσέλ Ρουφ _La vie et la passion de Dodin-Bouffant, gourmet_.

Γράφει ο Ζουράρις: «του οποίου ο συγγραφέας αξιώθηκε να γίνει ο μη κατονομαζόμενος ήρωας του ανυπέρβλητου (γαστρονομικού) μυθιστορήματος του Μαρσέλ Ρουφ _Ο βίος και το πάθος του Ντοντέν Μπουφάν, εκλεκτοφάγου_».

Γράφει η Wikipedia:
He is perhaps best-known for his account of the fictional gourmet Dodin-Bouffant, _La vie et la passion de Dodin-Bouffant, gourmet_ (translated as _The Passionate Epicure_) published in 1924 and dedicated to Brillat-Savarin.

Θα μπορούσε ο Ζουράρις να βάλει στον τίτλο «γαστρονόμου» και να μη μοιραστείτε μαζί μου την κρίση που πέρασα... Ωστόσο, απόλαυσα την περιγραφή της ιεραρχίας της γαστρονομίας όσο ένα πλήρες γεύμα πέντε πιάτων σε γαλλικό ρεστοράν — με το σωστό κρασί να συνοδεύει κάθε πιάτο.

Ελπίζω να μην ψέξετε τον Ζουράρι για την επιλογή του όρου, ούτε εμένα που τον έκανα τίτλο. Θα έχει τη θέση του εκεί που θα στολίζει και δεν θα στυφίζει.

Όσο για τον Λούκου*λλ*ο (ας μην τον απλοποιήσουμε και έχουμε άλλη μια σύγκρουση, με το _λουκούλλειο_, αντίστροφη από τη μπαμπινιωτική σύγκρουση Μακιαβέλλι - μακιαβελικού), η Wikipedia λέει:

*Gastronome* So famous did Lucullus become for his banqueting that the word Lucullan now means _lavish_, _luxurious_ and _gourmet_.

Ο άνθρωπος (με το μύθο του) αποτελεί ξεχωριστή κατηγορία.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, _Λούκουλλος_ — ήταν ορθογραφικό το λάθος μου, κι όχι προσπάθεια απλογράφησης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

Η λ. *εκλεκτοφάγος *δεν λημματογραφείται σε ΧΛΝΓ ή ΛΠΑΛ.


----------

